# Howdy!



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Harvey said:


> Glad to be here! My life revolves around my skiff (East Cape) addiction, redfish and tarpon. Living in TX, daydreaming of FL!


Welcome. Where in TX? Upper coast here.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome, east cape guy from Charleston here. I've got an EVO x a couple weeks from delivery. Glad to have you here


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from another upper coast Texan!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

WillW said:


> Welcome. Where in TX? Upper coast here.


Round Rock, just north of Austin. Fish mostly POC-Rockport areas.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Welcome, east cape guy from Charleston here. I've got an EVO x a couple weeks from delivery. Glad to have you here


Thanks! I'm on the list for an EVOx too. Excited to experience another ECS build!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

It's a fun experience, check out my build thread if you get a chance


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Welcome its nice to see more Texans on the site. Fish the Rockport area and will keep a look out for you.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Welcome, I'll probably see the middle coast Texas guys sooner or later.


----------

